# Using DHL, FedEx, etc. for international relocation



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

During the course of preparation for our relocation I've been told that the couriers might be able to prove an alternate or hybrid solution to relocation shipping costs. 

Is there anyone here with any knowledge or experience of this?

For example, using what couriers like DHL offer for air freight vs. a shipping company like Crown for sea freight, for shipping things like books, papers, and clothes. 

This potential option only just came up and is new to me, will do my research but time is very tight so looking for any info.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DHL seems to hand over to USPS in the US in several if not all states. Tracking numbers are basically worthless.

Shipping charges depend on a number of factors. You can calculate them on most carriers' sites. 

Have you looked into additional,luggage and partial container?

I can tell you that USPS has opened every single shipment of media/book rate I shipped and received and gone through it. Even mail left in a book will bounce the rate up. Pack carefully.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> DHL seems to hand over to USPS in the US in several if not all states.


The U.S. Postal Service provides "last mile" delivery for DHL, UPS, and Fedex alike in many parts of the United States, especially but not only to residences in rural areas.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When I've done international moves paid for by the company, I got a limited allowance for "air freight" shipment - i.e. x lbs. (I was moving from the US at the time) to be sent via air freight, with the rest going via sea freight. The idea was that the air freight should be a limited selection of items I would need and want to have on hand on arrival, or within a couple of days of my arrival at the latest. The rest of my stuff would follow by sea freight - in 6 to 12 weeks.

I don't recall who the shipper used at the time (this was something like 25 years ago and the various courier services weren't as developed as they seem to be nowadays). Probably best for enough seasonal clothes to get you through the first couple of months, plus an assortment of household items you tend to need and use everyday. As I recall, the limit was something like 250 lbs (maybe as much as 500 lbs). These days you could count on the shipment arriving within two to 3 days, but take a look at the cost of shipping 200 lbs via a courier like FedEx or DHL. It's definitely not cheap.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

